# Venue help needed!



## Hayley90

Ok, so i have a long looong battle with myself here... i cannot find a venue that i like. nothing is perfect :( I dont know if its because there truly is nothing that works, or because im not letting myself see the bigger picture. 

I just want somewhere that is PLAIN, airy, spacious and not overpowering... i want it to be 'us' not some randomer's decorations and green carpet :(

I am literally happy to send my entire wedding party anywhere in the UK for the right place... you girls in Scotland definately have the best pick so far, there is just nothing down here worth even viewing, let alone paying out £££££ for :(

I dont want to have to spend £££s on chair covers, sashes, drapes etc simply to HIDE someone elses decor... id rather find somewhere that is pretty neutral to begin with that i can spice up, rather than spending money just to dilute somewhere... do you know what i mean?? 

I have emailed a gallery - that is how plain im thinking! Heeeeelp me girls :(


----------



## lauren-kate

Marquees are pretty plain if there was somewhere you could put one.


----------



## Hayley90

But we dont want to get married in a marquee... thats my problem. Its not just the reception that is the issue, its the actual ceremony too :(

I was hoping to do everything all in 1 building, and i really would rather not have a big tent to get married in.. not much point in a venue if im just going to build my own iykwim? :(

i haaaate things that are too fussy and filled full of stuff, i just want somewhere nice and modern that has ceremony space, and party space. 

:wacko:


----------



## lauren-kate

Is this the gallery you've already emailed? https://www.turnercontemporary.org/hire

If you want your ceremony there too, it does narrow it down a little as all venues licensed for civil ceremonies are usually listed on council websites.


----------



## Hayley90

No, but thanks for the link! (adds to 'plain' places list :lol:) 

Now i just need to work out how much travel will be in comparison to paying out for decoration... because if a coach is more, then i may as well decorate if you catch my drift :wacko:

i haaaate this already :rofl:


----------



## lauren-kate

It's difficult :( We found our venue and they cancelled on us :growlmad:

This is where the Kent Council website sent me when I just did a search for all venues registered for civil ceremonies: https://www.akentishceremony.com/uk/venues


----------



## Hayley90

thanks!! I made my way through a-c last week, looks like i will have to continue :lol:
then onto sussex :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Hayley90 said:


> i just want somewhere nice and modern that has ceremony space, and party space.

I know its in Scotland, but have you considered my venue? :smug:


----------



## Hayley90

:blush: I have seen your venue, but i dont know where it is or its name... and :shock: :rofl: my guests would have a heart attack... 'hey ___, are you coming to my wedding? its 300 miles north :lol:' 

i TOLD liam going to vegas was easier. Hmph *flounces away in bridezilla moment*
x


----------



## twiggy56

Ha! For the perfect venue for your ONE wedding day...they can travel! :muaha:

https://www.thevu.co.uk/tour_3.html

p.s 'Hide' the menu and clikc on the button that looks like a 'refresh' button to see it. Its very simple but stunning at the same time! :cloud9: Can you tell I love it? :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

holy...

i need to move to scotland. 

that is an acceptable bridezilla thing to do isnt it? move 400 miles away??


omg. twigs. omg. cannot convey how amazing that place is. omg. 

WHY doesnt kent have places like that??????? :growlmad: hate the south east, hate hate haaaaate it *stomps feet*


----------



## twiggy56

It is even more amazing when you are in it, its major butterflies when you stand inside with the panoramic views on the water, you literally feel like you're floating. Its just one single island room, 'The Waterlily' :cloud9:

Maybe search for venues that are based near water? Or near the coast? Did you have countryside in mind? Or water? Or town location?


----------



## Hayley90

i dont care where it is, it could be on the moon or in a dump (well, not literally but yano)

I just want... well. that place, but down here would be grand :rofl:

modern, plain so i can add my own spin on things. 

might build my own at this rate :coffee:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hayley, you literally have everything in your mind that I have. You well and truely will be having my ideal wedding! I best get an invite as I will never get to experience my own :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Get married in Scotland! You don't need to move, it can be planned from afar! xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Boofs, is that really possible though, or am i opening my (non-driving long-hour working) self up for a HELLISH ride :shrug:

If its possible then anything goes, but i cant help but think its harder than it sounds on paper (well, screen)

Its making me sad, i would love to get married somewhere fancy like that, but i bet in practice it would never happen would it :(


----------



## Hayley90

Amy-Lea said:


> Hayley, you literally have everything in your mind that I have. You well and truely will be having my ideal wedding! I best get an invite as I will never get to experience my own :rofl:

You can come if you want lovely, i came to your birthday its a fair swap ;) 

xx


----------



## booflebump

So many Australian and American brides come over and get married here, having organised it all by email....it's more than doable :winkwink: And you would have me and Twigs as your Scottish wedding planners :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

I know an aussie who did that but in reverse... sat at her desk and planned hers from here in London to allllll the way over there... i just dunno...

and then of course i have to ask L's opinion, which falls into 2 camps:

- yeah sure this will be fun
- no way

im not sure if he feels the scot-love like i do :-/ i might show him a few places and see what he says... 

come to think of it, me being in london, liam being in germany/afghanistan... may aswell plan a wedding in scotland to complete the triangle :rofl:


----------



## michyk84

of course its possible to plan it for in scotland if it works (family etc could have a mini break if they decide to come) my cousin is getting married abroad family that can afford the 3000 flights accomdation etc are going but they are also doing a party when home for everyone so 300 miles north is nowt really


----------



## booflebump

You will probably find your money goes a bit further up here too chick - I can imagine down your end of the country what you wants comes with a big price tag x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have no idea if you will like any of these but though I would show you some randoms for you to look at as I love looking at Venues (tbh, I think Scotland ahs some lush venues!)

Here you go anyway:

https://www.leithsatbeaulieu.co.uk/Default.aspx

^^ love this one due to motor museum Keep the men happy and get to use nice cars!)

https://www.forbetterforworse.co.uk/venues/avonmouth.shtml

https://www.careysmanor.com/wedding_venues_hampshire.html

https://www.forbetterforworse.co.uk/venues/dairy-waddesdon.shtml

actually this is harder than I thought :( sorry

I had fun though!


----------



## Timid

I've seen some rather 'plain' barns that have been converted in Sussex, Surrey, Hampshire etc - they're just bricks with floor boards and really rather beautiful in their own way, like a gallery.

Some great suggestions already though! ;)

Tx


----------



## Tasha

This is literally behind my house. I walked around the lake their over Christmas (closed to the public usually) and through the great conservatory, it is very pretty but plain, and they light up the conservatory at night with different coloured lights which is pretty. Its not modern though, and it is is super expensive £3k just for the hire of that :wacko: https://www.syonpark.co.uk/weddings.asp

I think this is more what you are looking for https://www.the-hempel.co.uk/

The wedding rooms in here are quite plain https://www.spainshall.co.uk/weddings/

The gherkin building does weddings. https://www.searcys.co.uk/40-30-the-gherkin/gallery/

Another quite plain venue https://www.paramount.uk.net/#/eventspace/redroom/ and they seem really flexible for your needs. 

https://www.altitudelondon.com/index.html


----------



## Hayley90

OMG Tasha, the Hempel!!!!!!!!! Gorrrrgeous, and i know where that is!! I would love to get married in C.London, but it presents a few issues - the main one being lack of outside space... i would REALLY really like the 'option' to go outside, iykwim?? The Hempel is gorgeous. ahhhh. The paramount one is STUNNING... i like how flexible it is too, means i can keep everyone in the same place without needing to move around loads....which of course gets rid of the need for space outside... ahh I need to save all these links together!!!!! x


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, I saw the Hempel and thought oh she will love that. It is very you, iykwim? 

I have been having fun looking this afternoon :haha: I will see if I can spot any where else :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

I could actually kiss you right now, i can NEVER find places. We have a searcys membership here, i wonder if i could sneak into the gherkin for a nosey :lol: The wine is EXPENSIVE there though... £90 a bottle my boss paid :nope:


----------



## Tasha

LOL, good plan sneaking in. £90 is crazy, but that has to be like the best vintage wine.


----------



## Kiki1993

I know exactly how you feel, I live in scotland though do you care to point out these lovely venues? :haha: I seem to see loads of venues i like in england yet none up here! :haha: And the ones I LOVE are seriously too expensive :haha:


----------



## Tasha

This is quite nice, I dont the civil ceremony room is what you are looking for but the sycamore wedding suite is certainly more what you are after, plus this has the outdoor space. https://www.yewlodge.co.uk/weddings.php


----------



## Hayley90

Tasha you know me so well!!!! Youre right about the ceremony room (green carpet! perfect example :lol:) but the outside space and the other rooms are lovely... omg. Places DO exist :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, that room is quite awful (no offence to anyone getting married in one like, just totally not my taste either) but the fact the rest is lovely, gives me hope your perfect venue is out there.

I quite like this, it is plain not really 100% (I dont think) you but the views are gorgeous https://www.leascliffhall.co.uk/private-hire#channel-suite-rooms


----------



## twiggy56

Wow Tasha some gorgeous venues in those links!!


----------



## Hayley90

Tasha, can you be my wedding planner assistant please :lol:


----------



## Tasha

LOL.

I think this is Sussex but I like it, the basement looking room looks like it has the contemporary look you want https://www.russets.info/weddings


----------



## honeybee2

I love them all! I quite like that room, apart from the green carpet!


----------



## Hayley90

Glad its not just me who has green carpet issues :lol:


----------



## honeybee2

I dont know why they do it? If they got rid of the carpet thatey'd have so much more business x


----------



## MrsVenn

We got married at Sopwell House.. not very plain but it wasn't too showy (if your OH is a footie fan, he'd like all the strips that are framed there..makes a good talking piece for guests). St Michaels Manor in St Albans is very chic and plain, very pretty for a wedding. Was our second choice but too small for what we needed.


----------

